# Aeration and Cichlids? Please Help



## larkdr (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I just added a bubbling clam and bubble wall to my 35 gallon aquarium. I have some juvenile African Cichlids and I didn't realise it but the clam builds up steam and just shoots out a pretty big bubble.. This along with the bubble wall seems like there's a decent amount of current going on in the tank.

Is this fine? Do Cichlids need a current? Do they need stagnant water?

The types I have are Acei, Yellow Labs, and a Bumblebee
I'm scared they'll get stressed out or be pushed around unwillingly..
Thank you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They don't especially need current or stagnant water. Are they hiding? The clam might be scaring them.

Do you see them being pushed around? Mine like the current, but my current is all caused by filtration so they like the oxygen. Bubbles deliver almost no oxygen to the water. They are just for the fishkeeper, LOL.


----------



## csa dad (Jan 17, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> They don't especially need current or stagnant water. Are they hiding? The clam might be scaring them.
> 
> Do you see them being pushed around? Mine like the current, but my current is all caused by filtration so they like the oxygen. Bubbles deliver almost no oxygen to the water. They are just for the fishkeeper, LOL.


so are you saying that you dont need airators is an tank for cichlids


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i really wouldn't call anything an "airator", pumping bubbles into water isn't the only way to oxygenate water, and it's the least efficient way. oxygen difuses into water by surface contact to air, so turnover at the surface of the water creates much greater contact than the bubbles rising through the water. surface agitation is the big key as is water movement, if the surface isn't broken well enough, a film forms that inhibits gas exchange


----------



## fishies1 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm using a Koralia2 on one side of the tank and a Koralia1 on the other side in my 60 gallons. Without the powerheads, all the fish would go up the the surface gasping for air. In your case, the clam making bubble is solely for aesthetic reason, won't help much with oxygenating the water. So if the bubbles from the clam don't scare your fish, then taking it out or leave it in the tank won't affect your fish's health.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is no _need_ for an air stone in a fish tank. Oxygenation is slight and there are better ways to accomplish it, such as surface disruption caused by your filtration (my preference, increase the filtration) or a power head can work as well.


----------

